# Playa De Carmen area



## kakh (Apr 4, 2010)

How is it living in Playa de Carmen? Is there a large population of American Expats? Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The largest population of expats, by far, is at Lake Chapala. It is all about climate.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

One thing that you will find about Mexico is that there are lots of great places and that most expats are very biased, mostly for good reasons based on objectives, about where they have chosen. The Lake Chapala area and then San Miguel are probably the largest expat populations but there are many with very vibrant, if smaller, groups. I don't see much about the Mayan Riviera and Playa Carmen on this site although I know that there is a lot of construction and probably will accelerate with the opening of the new airport.
Most people either talk about Playa del Carmen as a resort area or the landing point for Cozumel. Most expats that I've dialoged with about the Yucatan coast are either looking further south toward Chetumal or in the Progreso area on the Gulf north of Merida.


----------

